# light..check.....ventilation????



## growbig (Aug 2, 2011)

how important really is ventalation.... and wuts the consequences for poor ventilation.... currently i'm setting up a 600watter in a 7x4 ft. room with 8 ft. ceiling. it is going to be in a nice cool basement so there shouldnt be any heat problems with also a few fans... because of uv nosy neighbors to the right and greedy neighbors to the left im going to be unable to open windows downstairs...also i have another problem... my girl will NOT let me do any modifications for circulating air from the outside in / inside out etc.. therefore will  the sugar and yeast trick i read about on this forum work??....also the room is seperated from the whole rest of the basement so would circulating air in/out of the room to the rest of the basement help....any suggestions from experience would greatly b appreciated.... thanxx my fello growers


----------



## Locked (Aug 2, 2011)

Proper ventilation is important.....no getting around it. You need to exchange the air in your grow space. It helps with heat build up and also gives your girls fresh air to breath. Those DIY CO2 makers are a waste of time and money IMHO.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 2, 2011)

i agree with what HL said, you also need to either shrink that room or add another light, your room is to big for one 600.

Ventalation is a must.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2011)

Ventilation is as important as your lighting.  Even if the basement is cool, you are going to have to exhaust hot air or it will not stay cool.  In addition, plants need a continual supply of *fresh* air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  Recycling CO2 depleted air back into the grow space will not work.  There is no DIY CO2 setup that works--save your money.  

Your light is good for about 16 sq ft.


----------



## load3dic3 (Aug 2, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------

